# TiVo Bolt 1TB model number question?



## Katatak (May 18, 2016)

Hello All,

I just purchased the 1TB Bolt from Amazon, but I have a question. The model I ordered is the TCD849000v2. But I'm not sure if what they sent was the right one. The bottom of the unit says TCD849000, there's no "v2" in the model number. I know there was a previous version of the bolt, so I'm wondering if they sent the wrong one? 

Can some please clarify what is the newest model of the 1TB bolt?

Thanks so much,
Kat


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

v2 do not come with any service
v1 comes with 1 year prepaid
There's not a technical difference between the units.


----------



## Katatak (May 18, 2016)

dianebrat said:


> v2 do not come with any service
> v1 comes with 1 year prepaid
> There's not a technical difference between the units.


Ok, as long as the boxes themselves are the same. Thank you!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Katatak said:


> Ok, as long as the boxes themselves are the same. Thank you!


Yes, they're the same hardware wise and if you only paid the lower price for the newer version of the Bolt, but they sent the old version count yourself lucky because you just scored free service for a year, at a value of $149! Was the box it came in black or white? Black is V1 with free service for a year, white is V2 with no service.


----------



## Katatak (May 18, 2016)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, they're the same hardware wise and if you only paid the lower price for the newer version of the Bolt, but they sent the old version count yourself lucky because you just scored free service for a year, at a value of $149! Was the box it came in black or white? Black is V1 with free service for a year, white is V2 with no service.


It's a white box. I have a feeling it's the one without the service because I didn't see that option available when I ordered. It's ok though.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Katatak said:


> It's a white box. I have a feeling it's the one without the service because I didn't see that option available when I ordered. It's ok though.


Yeah, that's a V2. Enjoy!


----------

